
BuzzFeed ends Republican ad deal over 'hazard' Trump - rsanaie
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36462756
======
Twenty44
This post should have been titled, "You'll never believe what Buzzfeed's CEO
said about Trump".

